

The Upside to Building Products for Developers - bjpless
http://benplesser.wordpress.com/2013/10/16/the-joys-of-building-products-for-coders/

======
lemming
I have yet to pass the willing-to-pay barrier, but my experience launching
Cursive has really echoed his first two points. Developers really appreciate
attention to detail in a product and my experience working with the beta
testers has been that most of them are willing to spend a lot of time helping
find and fix bugs and are generally a really friendly and accommodating bunch.
Plus I'm scratching my own itch all day - it doesn't get better than that.

------
nimble
What percentage of your motivation for writing this post was a desire to talk
about making products for coders in general and what percentage was wanting
people to check out your site?

[http://www.enginehere.com](http://www.enginehere.com)

Be honest :)

~~~
milesf
Why is it necessary to break the motivation into percentages? Who cares! He's
got an interesting product, and wrote about it in a blog post.

If I were answering, I'd say I was 100% motivated to talk about making a
product for coders, and 100% motivated to get people to check out the site.

------
csharp_gooru
OP, u still have not answered me. Why C# search is failing on u r site?

------
csharp_gooru
Filter by C# tag fails!

Why do all new sites fail at this? Is # a stopword in your basic search
functionality?

~~~
bjpless
If it makes you feel better csharp, I can tell you that there are very few C#
topics thus far!

